# Creatine. Your views and observations.



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried Creatine some time ago and didn't like it, didn't agree with my stomach. But last week I tried again with the highly rated Reflex Monohydrate stuff.

I've just completed the loading phase, and am about to continue at 5mg a day for maintenence. This one seems easier on the stomach.

So far(after 6 days) nothing has happened, no weight gain (16st not an ounce more), no extra reps etc. I realise it might take a while to kick in. (Im taking it post workout with my Whey Isolate shake).

So the point of this thread is,

*What did it do for you? *

*What time scale did you see results?*

*Would you say its worth using or perhaps a placibo? *

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*(I realise there are other threads on the subject, but wanted to hear a more personalised description of results).


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I did it for more stamina and strength

load up 5 scoops a day for 2 days,then 2 scoops a day every day for a week then 1 scoop a day..I saw results after 2 weeks

worth it for me,only thing is It stops working after a month and I have a break before starting again.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've used mono and cee and there haven't been any noticeable results for me. I'm not saying it didn't do anything, just that I didn't notice it. Can't remember what my cee dose was but was using up to 12g of mono a day.

I've not used it for years as I just cba, but I'd say it's worth it if you want to as it's cheap as chips.

I think a lot of people misunderstand how it works and what it does, and attribute a lot of placebo results to it imo.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I've used mono and cee and there haven't been any noticeable results for me. I'm not saying it didn't do anything, just that I didn't notice it. Can't remember what my cee dose was but was using up to 12g of mono a day.
> 
> I've not used it for years as I just cba, but I'd say it's worth it if you want to as it's cheap as chips.
> 
> I think a lot of people misunderstand how it works and what it does, and attribute a lot of placebo results to it imo.


This.

I felt the first time i used it i gained a bit of water weight and maybe felt a bit more energy but i'm sure other factors were at play.

Saying that, it is dirt cheap so for the sake of a 5ever its worth using on the regular.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good for strength. I take mono and it does the job for me


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

Howey1 said:


> I tried Creatine some time ago and didn't like it, didn't agree with my stomach. But last week I tried again with the highly rated Reflex Monohydrate stuff.
> 
> I've just completed the loading phase, and am about to continue at 5mg a day for maintenence. This one seems easier on the stomach.
> 
> ...


I was just reading on creatine the other day and found some useful info i dare say must be true through personal experience

1ST and most important. *not all individuals are affected by creatine*. it being the best supplement i feel sorry for them.

2ND Very Important, you need to delude it in warm water or else the absorbtion will be poor, these tiny bits of crystals lastly make you pee more frequent due to being harder to eject through urinal track. ( i lov how my body does this on creatine )

3RD Also Important, absortion times are better when the body is in a fasted state ( morning and after training for sure, dont remember other cases)

Lastly about loading and maintaining i dont know. but next week im gonna load too and let you know how it goes if you want.

I remember a couple of years ago i did a load and i got some Pure strength and lots of water retention, but i wonder if it was the extra carbs that did or creatine.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Good for strength. I take mono and it does the job for me


Side note - Do you do a good all in one recovery shake? Similiar to MP's Recovery XS.

Thought i'd give you guys a try!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I put on some water weight.

Whether it works or not - I'm just telling myself that it works for me so I can push even harder. I love placebo effects, and think that the mind is underrated when it comes to lifting. :thumb:


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Only ever tried creapure creatine monohydrate as its the cheapest and only one that consistently shows good results in studies. I think the ethyl ester variation can be a bit of a hit or miss for some people although I've never tried it.

I usually take 5g 3/4 times a day for the first 5 days then just 5g a day after that. I tend to use it when I platuex and it definitely works, no matter what the rep range your working in lifts will go up on a weekly basis, I ussually find after 5 full weeks on it the strength gains massively slow down probably due to you already making the most of the saturated creatine storage in your muscles in the weeks previous. Ussually when I stop taking it I keep the strength gains, although if I'm doing higher volume workouts I ussually drop strength more towards the end of the workout than what I would when taking it but that's more of a conditioning thing.

By far the best bang for your buck supplement out there I think. No supplement I've tried makes such a noticeable difference, and its probably the cheapest supplement I use.

As for size, the extra strength should help increase/maintain muscle depending whether your bulking/cutting. For me though I think I look great on it just with the extra water retention in the muscles, some people complain they look bloated but I always look bigger and fuller and if anything my abs are more prominent when taking it!

Only very minor side effect for me is a very slight increase in spots, although my spots are almost clear now anyway, the creatine just means I have the odd extra spot when using it. Used to be worse when I was spottier. I don't know how it increases spots, but there's plenty of discussion on the net.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

tns said:


> 1ST and most important. *not all individuals are affected by creatine*. it being the best supplement i feel sorry for them.


Not totally true. *everyone *uses phosphocreatine to resynthesizes ATP. So when you say they aren't effected by creatine what you mean is that they aren't effected by the supplementation of creatine.

This could be because they just don't need it. There creatine stores could be full naturally, via biosynthesis or their diet. So maybe there is no need to feel sorry for them as they don't need to supplement.

Regarding the 2nd and 3rd facts... I can't see them making any real world difference even if scientifically true.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not going to go into the science of creatine but I personally think it's *very *overated and does little


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've read about cycling after a few months. I've also read its nonesense and some take 5g every day without having a break.

Is there any scientific proof that you need to cycle?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Creatine with Anavar = The mutts nuts!

Creatine alone = Sh*tty waste of time


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Howey1 said:


> I've read about cycling after a few months. I've also read its nonesense and some take 5g every day without having a break.
> 
> Is there any scientific proof that you need to cycle?


I know the majority of guys I've spoken to, read articles on, or watched on YouTube say disregard the cycling/loading stage and just start straight at 5g a day, every day.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Creatine with Anavar = The mutts nuts!
> 
> Creatine alone = Sh*tty waste of time


So just anavar then?


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Howey1 said:


> I've read about cycling after a few months. I've also read its nonesense and some take 5g every day without having a break.
> 
> Is there any scientific proof that you need to cycle?


No but the effects will diminish after a few weeks of taking and you will feel no different to before, except for the extra strength etc.

It dehydrates you quite a bit if your water intake isn't high enough, which on some days it just won't be especially in the summer, which also means more crap due to the dehydration. Like many things long term use could affect the kidneys but then again so can high protein intake, should be fine if you've no existing kidney issues.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> So just anavar then?


No Anavar alone is nice, but the creatine does give it a boost so to speak.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Howey1 said:


> I've read about cycling after a few months. I've also read its nonesense and some take 5g every day without having a break.
> 
> Is there any scientific proof that you need to cycle?


I don't believe that. Simply because creatine is something found in food (red meat in particular)... so to stop digesting it completely you'd need to stop eating the foods that also contain it.


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Found this intersting view on a health site.

Wonder if it really is true? I'm 44 so this is interesting!

*Older Versus Younger Men*

Creatine supplementation may be more beneficial in older people than in younger people, according to a 1998 study published in the "Journal of Applied Physiology." The researchers found that older individuals, with a mean age of 58 years, have more of an affinity for creatine than younger individuals, with a mean age of 30 years. *As you get older, your body's ability to absorb creatine increases, which in turn, increases the effects of creatine supplementation*.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I find Creatine very useful tbh; I've tried mono and that did nothing for me at all, however I've recently started CEE again and definitely feel its beneficial, bigger pumps when working out, slight strength increase, only issue is it makes me very thirsty even though I drink a lot of water to start with.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I tried mono from various brands and never really noticed any changes.

I then changed to OP micronised creeatine and I have seen an increase in strength.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

it definitely helps. i think when you are totally clean for a few months and then hit creatine you can feel a bit more strength and drive but not huge amounts. i get improved pumps but defo helps when doing your max lifts, always feel slightly stronger on the stuff.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I only use it with Slin, gives a good pump and fills me out nicely


----------

